# Cách chọn trang phục mùa hè cho bé



## mai lan (3/4/18)

_Những cái nắng oi ả đang báo hiệu mùa hè đã đến. Mùa hè chính là mùa của sắc màu, mùa để bé yêu diện những bộ đồ xinh xắn dạo phố hay đi chơi trong kì nghỉ sau một năm học vất vả. Những chiếc váy hai dây hay áo thun kết hợp với quần sooc ngắn sẽ là xu hướng thời trang được các mẹ quan tâm và diện cho bé._

*1. Về chất liệu quần áo.*
- Thời tiết mùa hè nóng bức hơn nữa trẻ con lại rất năng động hay nô đùa nên thường tiết nhiều mồ hôi. Bạn nên chọn những chất liệu vải thoáng mát dễ thấm mồ hôi; Tránh cho bé làn da của các bé bị tổn thương; Hoặc trẻ bị nóng bí gây rôm sảy hay mẩn ngứa...

- Những trang phục hè được làm từ Cotton, lanh thoáng mát. Vải mềm mỏng dễ thấm mồ hôi chính là sự lựa chọn tốt cho các bé vào mùa hè này.

*2. Về màu sắc quần áo khi chọn trang phục mùa hè cho bé yêu.*
Hãy lựa chọn cho bé những gam màu tươi sáng nhé.

- Nhiều bậc cha mẹ lại nghĩ rằng trẻ hay đùa nghịch, ham chơi sẽ dễ khiến áo quần nhanh chóng bị bẩn. Nếu sử dụng quần áo màu sáng sẽ rất khó khăn khi phải giặt chúng. Vì vậy các bậc cha mẹ lại lựa chọn những gam màu tối để các bé nô đùa thoải mái hơn mà không lo nhìn thấy vết bẩn.

- Điều này thật sai lầm, các mẹ nên biết những gam màu tối sẽ dễ bắt nắng và hấp thụ nhiệt hơn. Nên dễ khiến trẻ bị  nóng bức và khó chịu. Hãy hiểu tâm lý của trẻ và lựa chọn những gam màu tươi mát như: Trắng, hồng nhạt, vàng nhạt … Với những hình trang trí đáng yêu sẽ khiến các bé vừa thích thú vừa mát mẻ trong những ngày hè nóng bức.



​
Các bậc cha mẹ nên lựa chọn những chiếc quần sooc đơn giản, mát mẻ cho con trẻ. Như vậy, sẽ dễ kết hợp với các loại áo khác nhau tùy thích. Trông bé sẽ thật năng động và thời trang hơn đó.

*3.Về phụ kiện, giày dép cho bé.*
Bạn nên chọn các kiểu dép Sandals cho trẻ thay vì đi giày trong thời tiết nóng bức này.

- Trẻ em rất hiếu động, chạy nhảy nô đùa và hay ra mồ hôi, có trẻ thì ra mồ hôi chân khá nhiều. Vì vậy hãy lựa chọn những chiếc Sandals có dây đai ở mắt cá chân; Hoặc dép loại khóa dán để bé có thể thoải mái vui chơi mà không lo tuột dép hay vướng víu với dây giày...




_Hè tươi đẹp cùng bé yêu_​Về phụ kiện bạn hãy chuẩn bị cho bé thêm: Một chiếc mũ rộng vành, khẩu trang, kính mát, áo che nắng cho bé. Tránh ảnh hưởng không tốt từ ánh nắng trực tiếp của mặt trời nhé. Hãy giúp bé trông thật đáng yêu với trang phục mùa hè và thoải mãi tận hưởng kì nghỉ thật vui vẻ.


----------

